# What breed?



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he's a he, but what breed? Approx 7 weeks old and a bantam


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Should be easy for the pros.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

No pro here. I see the barring. Feathered legs?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

No idea on breed ,but definitely a roo.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Feathered legs and feet, here's a front shot


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was looking for the pics of my d'Uccle chicks. What I don't see on your peep is the cheek puffs that would make me think it is one. 

Where did he come from?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Cackle hatchery


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We might have a better chance of telling once he's grown a bit into his feathers.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.cacklehatchery.com/silver-pencil-cochin-bantam.html ?????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had thought Cochin but what he seems to be lacking are the soft feathers.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Hatchery birds...2 of my Silkies have no feathers on their feet.My Light Brahma has very little feathers.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bantam brahma mix?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

It’s probably a Cochin but could be a Brahma, I doubt Silkie


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> It’s probably a Cochin but could be a Brahma, I doubt Silkie


By the way this thread is from 2017. Just letting you know!


----------

